# 75 Gallon Dart frog tank Journal, First Attempt



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

:blush: Hi, thought i'd post the progress on my dart frog tank. i've had a leopard gecko for about a year now and after looking at some of the habitats you guys have here and seeing those stunning leucomelas i got intereted in researching and keeping them. here goes lol

At first i was going to do a false bottom, but as i wanted a deeper amount of water i instead opted to seperate the land and water area. first i cut and siliconed some perspex to a slight angle so it wasnt all neat and straight:









I brought some big rocks of slate from the garden centre, and split them up with a flat head screwdriver and hammer, after doing this i started to silicone:









i then used this flat pice of slate for where my pipe from the micro jet would be for the waterfall and siliconed it in place, the pipe for the waterfall also runs behind some pieces of slate and i can take this pipe out, also have access to the pump should i need it:

















where the smaller gaps between the slate i broke some slate up in a towel (my other half wasnt to happy when she see it lmao)

















and siliconed them between the gaps









Waterfall sheet of water, ive added a nice piece of bog wood that the water runs onto, this will also add tanins to the water which will benefit the fish:


























in the waterfall area there is lots of different places for the frogs to sit that has different rates of drips and wetness, also the slate is quite smooth i wondered wether thay may choose to lay the eggs somewhere :blush:?











i then started on the land area, i liked the texture of unpressed cork bark so using a hack saw i cut the curved sides and sanded the back making them relatively flat. i then siliconed these on.










i siliconed in the gaps and at the top to stop anything going down the back and pressed tropical mix into the silicone.









in the corner i have a tube that they can hide away in if they wish to.










im going to buy some aquarium plants, i have a fluval U1 filter in the water and a visi therm 200w heater and it's set to 25oC, ill be doing some more today so will continue to post my progress. really enjoying doing this though. and thanks for everyones inspiration


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You win.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

looking very nice :2thumb: can't wait to see how it comes along


----------



## *Alex* (Jul 15, 2010)

looking awesome man i love watching build logs =]


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

*Alex* said:


> looking awesome man i love watching build logs =]


I hate them... cos they r too exciting... I just cant wait to see how it turns out...it looks like its gonna be good!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good mate. Slate looks great. I'm still pulling splinters of it out my fingers from splitting all the slate i used.
With moss and plants in it'll look amazing.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Careful...these tanks start innocent enough, then they grow into something bigger than you and absorb your whole life...and one will never be enough...Cant wait to see it done. :mf_dribble:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks!, yeah im excited cant wait to finish it and get the plants in! still have some scratches but got most of the splinters out mike lol :2thumb:


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

looking really good - 

liking the slate waterfall feature - giving me fuel to do one of my own now - iv some really nice slate in the garage


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

ok so i added the hydroleca layer and the fleece barrier









then using a 2" piece of pipe with notches cut in the bottom. i put it in the corner so i could syphon of excess water

















from there i really got engrossed an forgot to keep taking photos lol! so here are some photos so far:









































































I then started to install my misting system first 2 nozzles in:

















just need to put a bromeliad i have on order in there and let it grow in for awhile, ive also been doing 20% water changes and testing the water, ill soon get some cherry shrimp and neon tetras for the pond area.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG! come and do one for me! How much do you charge per hour! Very nice indeed! what PDF's you getting?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

gonna get a male high trio of leucomelas mate, ive fallen in love with them lol, think there absoloutly stunning. gotta try and be patient and let the tank grow in and the water cycle before getting anything in there. :lol2:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Luecomelas are the biz mate got four of them myself bold as brass! your tank looks stunning though. is the pond bit easy for the frogs to get out? They dont swim very well.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Please excuse how I word this, but that is f***ing AWESOME. Where exactly do you live exactly?? If and when this disappears from your house, you will have no proof it was me :halo:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah i was undecided as to even put a water feature in there atall until i read this forum:
Dart 'Drowning' Myths [Archive] - Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information

but yeah it has some aquarium plants and slate on 3 sides of the glass, also bog wood in the middle so it shouldnt cause a problem.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Please excuse how I word this, but that is f***ing AWESOME. Where exactly do you live exactly?? If and when this disappears from your house, you will have no proof it was me :halo:


lol thanks very much, and thanks jez for your comments also. good luck moving it it weighs a ton lol im not looking forward to the day i move :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW that is great! 

Unfortunately, I have to ask if you have read about them not being great swimmers? 

Looks fantastic!!!!:no1:


Sorry...missed your earlier myths post...love it!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice indeed, but i would lose the pitcher plant, if it lives in that humidity, which i doubt, then i could eat the frogs potentially


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

if it survives i will be trimming any that get big enough to eat the frogs mate, ill only keep the small ones in there that are big enough to eat the bugs :2thumb:


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

sweet looking tank!!
although, is that grape wood in there? if it is, it wont stand up with the humidity for long...


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope it last awhile how long will It take to rot m8 are we talkin weeks,months or years lol :/


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

onemanandhisgecko said:


> I hope it last awhile how long will It take to rot m8 are we talkin weeks,months or years lol :/


Minutes! No, seriously, it probably will rot, but it will take a while. It won't really do any harm while it's breaking down, though.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

ah nice one, maybe some rotting wood will add to the effect of the look. Also it may add some more nutrients to the soil? lol :2thumb:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

finally got my misting system installed and tested it. Well impressed. made a few tweaks and waiting for a few more plants will post up some pics soon


----------



## Emma247 (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow that is truely amazing. Puts my naturalistic terrarium to shame :lol2:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Stunningly good! Wish I had the space to do this, or better get you to do one for me


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

i would be happy to help anyone mate, i enjoy the designing and construction part. i was actually wondering how viable a buisness idea/or money making hobby it would be to go to peoples homes and help them make a natural set up within there budget. not saying im anywhere near the best but ive got a good creative streak.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i would be happy to help anyone mate, i enjoy the designing and construction part. i was actually wondering how viable a buisness idea/or money making hobby it would be to go to peoples homes and help them make a natural set up within there budget. not saying im anywhere near the best but ive got a good creative streak.


Don't bother! :lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't bother! :lol2:


 lmao reason?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Movie link


Misting system









































warming the fish up

















broms in


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

not bad for a first effort:lol2: mate its a great looking tank,stonkingly good actually,really hope it all works for ya, great stuff !!! stu


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

just tested my water hardness, ph, ammonia all fine nitrate and nitrite was a bit high, done a 50% water change will do 20% every other day until the cycle finishes. fish are fine though all swimming about and really active! fed them some brine shrimp they bloody loved them.

Just found out the Fluval u1 isnt a 3 stage filter liek the rest of the U series it only has a sponge media, ordered some fluval bio max rings will cut the sponge in half and fill it with rings.

need the water to be perfect for the fish and frogs as they will be coming into contact with it.

cant wait to bloody get them!!!!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

few little updates, went to the woods today...lol got some awesome stuff especially the live leaf mould on morgan and ipreferaflans advice loads of creppy crawlies in it. 

also got a few plants and sticks with moss on, and had a bit of a move round in the tank.

waterfall is off at the moment as im filtering the water and have and almond leaf tea bag in the water for the fish and will benefit the frogs/tadpoles.









cool little empty snail shell


































































getting the 4 leucomelas in about 3 weeks, fish are doing well :2thumb:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

looking looking good mate :2thumb:


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

That is amazing mate, you are a genius.
I would pay some serious ££££ for something like that.
:no1:


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

onemanandhisgecko said:


> ok so i added the hydroleca layer and the fleece barrier
> image
> 
> then using a 2" piece of pipe with notches cut in the bottom. i put it in the corner so i could syphon of excess water
> ...



I am very impressed : victory:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, added some springtails and woodlice today. Also my water is cycled enough to add another couple of fish. gonna get 2 cory catfish for the bottom : victory:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Truely hope thats not a live snail in there. Will ruin all that superb planting


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome job, would love to set up something similar, if only I had the money!


onemanandhisgecko said:


> cool little empty snail shell
> :


It's not living.^


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Javeo said:


> Truely hope thats not a live snail in there. Will ruin all that superb planting


nh its just and empty shell m8, though it might add to an even more natural look lol


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Awesome job, would love to set up something similar, if only I had the money!
> 
> 
> It's not living.^


 
got there before me thanks :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking very impressive: victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks a bit rubbish. I don't think you've put enough effort in.

No, it looks amazing. Jeal-to the-ous


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

is there a sticky plant in tere?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

sticky plant? what do you mean mate?


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

the carnivourous plant the green one with red sticky buds on it?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah its 2x sundew, safe for the frogs and will survive happily on any escapees from feeding time that may bother the leucs : victory:


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

wow thats cool do you have any fly traps or will they eat the frogs?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

nah dont have fly traps mate, i think there is a risk that a leg or arm could get trapped. but probably some people keep them with darts succesfully


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

onemanandhisgecko said:


> nah dont have fly traps mate, i think there is a risk that a leg or arm could get trapped. but probably some people keep them with darts succesfully


that seems pretty epic! i was gonna keep some frogs but i dont know anything about them! haha


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Komodo king said:


> that seems pretty epic! i was gonna keep some frogs but i dont know anything about them! haha


im just a newb to mate hehe. really looking forward to getting them thoughcounting down the days! lol


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

i didnt know your a noob :L that tanks pretty spectacular  how many are you getting?


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

it will take bloody ages to clean fml


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Komodo king said:


> it will take bloody ages to clean fml


Nope. It wont need any cleaning at all.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

that looks the absolute mutts!! i wish i had the patience to create something like that!...i want to do a naturalistic set up for my toad eventualy...but i can guarrantee it wont look half as good as that! :lol2:


----------



## norrie_hearty(jnr) (Mar 15, 2010)

that really is just cool m8


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nope. It wont need any cleaning at all.


 

why? lol :devil:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

'cause its a little mini ecosystem, like a tiny tiny slice of rain forrest, so you have a clean up crew of springs and woods that do the job for ya old morgy knows about this stuff :mf_dribble::notworthy:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> 'cause its a little mini ecosystem, like a tiny tiny slice of rain forrest, so you have a clean up crew of springs and woods that do the job for ya old morgy knows about this stuff :mf_dribble::notworthy:


What he said!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

made the 2 pooters for feeder collection :2thumb:

















Added the mesh, suprised how fine it was when it turned up!

















And made 2 feeding/useful hatches one above the pond to feed the fish and do water changes/maintenance etc, and one above land to feed the frog, without having to lift the perspex up that my misting system is attached to. 

















Also added a slide i can put in place to lock the hatch in place. Just incase, knowing my luck they would figure out how to open it :lol2:









Thanks for the comments also, really appreciated.


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

awsome!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

just found a little star shaped mushroom growing!!!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

that is just stunning


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great mate. Can't wait to see it grown in.
Really like the empty snail shells - could make novel tad deposition site if filled with water!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

berksmike said:


> Looking great mate. Can't wait to see it grown in.
> Really like the empty snail shells - could make novel tad deposition site if filled with water!


good idea!!! might turn it upside down lol


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

:lol2: good idea


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

couple updates, this time i didnt post before they were ready lol, click the links for da mooovviiieeesss :2thumb:: victory:

general updates added some stuff and small plants


was meaning to post a vid of the misting system to so here for anyone interested :2thumb:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Now the conclusion of this journal, fogger and night lights done. thanks to all for everyones comments and interest, especially thanks to the more knowledgable phib members for their inspiration and help when i needed advice. :2thumb::no1:: victory: Just need to get the frogs now muahaa!!


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

awsome bloody looks amazing wish i had the space for sumin like this and the time lol


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That's truly stunning!!:flrt:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

brilliant looking tank dude =] theyll love it


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: stuning 

what size is the tank looks prety big


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

4 ft m8, thanks for comments :2thumb: got the leucs now will post some pics/vids in the coming weeks


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i got a 4ft that i divided in 2 gonna get these for one side


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

stewie m said:


> i got a 4ft that i divided in 2 gonna get these for one side


Nice, if you could I would recommend keeping it a 4ft and getting a large group of leucs fascinating to watch em I haven't had my tv or ps3 on since 9am watching them lol


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i cant i all ready divided it coz i pland on getting some thing eles aswell and havnt got room for a nother tank


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

stewie m said:


> i cant i all ready divided it coz i pland on getting some thing eles aswell and havnt got room for a nother tank


Ah I think I remember you saying. What u gonna get for the other side? And you won't be disappointed with leucs m8, stunning


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

erm not sure yet thinking maybe a couple of Dendrobates tinctorius azureus


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha mate...you got 'em...good things come to those that wait 'eh?...great work dude ...know ya can sit back and enjoy....hope ya put some life bouys in there:lol2: sorry mate couldn't resist....thanks for keeping me hungry for this kiddo....looks totally rad Stu


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Ha mate...you got 'em...good things come to those that wait 'eh?...great work dude ...know ya can sit back and enjoy....hope ya put some life bouys in there:lol2: sorry mate couldn't resist....thanks for keeping me hungry for this kiddo....looks totally rad Stu


i got a lifegaurd on 24 hour duty lol, ive seen them swimming already and they can swim bloody fast! shouldnt see any problems at all.

i cant tell you how happy i am i waited for the leucs and they havent stopped eating or jumping about lol, One of them tried a call but it didnt quite come out properly haha. ill be taking some proper pics soon m8


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

id get luecs but my reptile shop dont sell em :lol2::lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Komodo king said:


> id get luecs but my reptile shop dont sell em :lol2::lol2:


better off finding a breeder m8, AJC on dendroworld is where i got mine, very healthy frogs indeed and think he may have more in the future.

you never know maybe i will have some froglets in the coming months. woohoo :lol2:


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

ahh neat  il have a look.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

lol shame you were to impatient to finish your build guide:lol2: hate to think what that must have set you back!!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> lol shame you were to impatient to finish your build guide:lol2: hate to think what that must have set you back!!


 
quite abit including the frogs, but totally worth it! im also glad i brought the misting system in the end, have it set on timer and it saves me opening the top up and causing stress. i thought i would regret spending it and probably would have if it was front opening, but with all the stuff going through the top of the tank its fiddly undoing eveything to open it. so has saved me alot of hassle. i dont think i could have saved much probably in a few places by getting stuff online but not much really.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> lol shame you were to impatient to finish your build guide:lol2: hate to think what that must have set you back!!


Got to say, it's much more effort/cost than I would spend- but the result in 'the flesh' is truely amazing!:notworthy:

My excuse is I have rather more tanks to maintain simultaneously...:whistling2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

a Few updates, added some wood/plants, frogs are all doing well, male still calling so think i may have 3 females at the moment


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

wish i was one of those frogs to be honest bloody great tank :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

It just gets better and better :flrt:


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

you need a woman like me- im forever wrecking stuff with slate and shale dust! normally in the middle of the night haha 
its either prepping fossils os smashing up stuff for my tanks lolo
one towel- its a valid sacrifice for a fit tank :lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

whale_omelette said:


> you need a woman like me- im forever wrecking stuff with slate and shale dust! normally in the middle of the night haha
> its either prepping fossils os smashing up stuff for my tanks lolo
> one towel- its a valid sacrifice for a fit tank :lol2:


 Exactly my sentiment lol :no1:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

6months on and here is a little update of the tank, still no tadpoles but i should be gettin some soon hopefully as my females are almost a year old now keeping my fingers crossed :2thumb:

waterfall is off at the moment as i was cleaning the substrate in the pond and letting everything settle.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

That my friend, is f:censor:g awesome!!


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> That my friend, is f:censor:g awesome!!


ill second that , you should be a terrorist cos that tank is Da Bomb


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

awesome tank:mf_dribble:wish i could make set ups like that nice leucs im hoping to breed mine soon


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys :2thumb:, i get small star like mushrooms popping up throughtout the day then dying but the mushroom in the first pic has been growing for quite some time the one that looks like a sponge lol.

Im also hoping for some breeding action lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

This tank makes me angry with jealousy.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It's even better 'in person'.:2thumb:

Glad to see it's still doing so well, dude!


----------



## natopecker (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome!! Would love to have something like this in the future!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

ga not had you in these parts for a while well least not that iv noticed :lol2:looking great mate have to have a race seeing as we both got darts about the same time see who gets tads first....ready set and GO


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Still a bloody credit to ya mate,congrats Jon,hope you get the breeding starting up soon,tell memate,oh hell there is always more than one q ain't there:lol2:
Jon are you going to have a stab at breeding them insitu,ie not removing the tads/eggs
Second up what are the little plants growing in the moss pic 5,one looks like begonia shultz(sorry spelling has done me again)
We also are getting our fair share of 'shrooms,little orange ones are my favourite,but love your sponge thing,tell me mate does it smell,other than mushroom?
seeya mate be lucky Stu


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> ga not had you in these parts for a while well least not that iv noticed :lol2:looking great mate have to have a race seeing as we both got darts about the same time see who gets tads first....ready set and GO


oooh a race  lol ive been around m8 i pop in and out now and then :2thumb:



soundstounite said:


> Still a bloody credit to ya mate,congrats Jon,hope you get the breeding starting up soon,tell memate,oh hell there is always more than one q ain't there:lol2:
> Jon are you going to have a stab at breeding them insitu,ie not removing the tads/eggs
> Second up what are the little plants growing in the moss pic 5,one looks like begonia shultz(sorry spelling has done me again)
> We also are getting our fair share of 'shrooms,little orange ones are my favourite,but love your sponge thing,tell me mate does it smell,other than mushroom?
> seeya mate be lucky Stu


yeah im gonna be leaving them little tads in there, i am hoping they will transport the tads to the pond then and there is java moss growing in the pond and plenty of places for them to feel secure, i will also supplement with spirinula and im sure they will eat and little bits of fish flakes, as i feed the fish a mix of blood flakes, maxi fish flake diet and fruit flys which they go crazy for.

Im not sure what flowers are coming out of the moss its a moss i got from the forest but it looks cool and the mushroom doesnt smell but i havent got that close to take a big whiff doesnt seem to be any smell from the tank except as if u was in a woods : victory:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

cool thanks mate,will be a great thing to have it all happen in the same place jon you'll really have to keep us up to speed on this one,properly interested in how they will breed mate,all the luck in the world with this mate,Stu


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

i see you have this on preloved, if only i had the money!


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

This is looking brilliant :no1: I have a massive (4ft x 2ft x 2ft) fishtank I may try something like this with, out of interest how did you manage to get the moss from the forest to grow so well?


----------

